# Run Away Dogs



## fmdog44 (Aug 22, 2021)

I was on a neighborhood forum just now and viewing the Lost& Found section. I see a very long list of dogs that ran way. The owners are desperately searching for them so I gather gave them good homes but regardless why do dogs run away and never come back?


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 22, 2021)

Perhaps  some one else didn't think they had good homes?

Depending on the size dog some  are  picked up & taken to 'train' other  dogs to fight.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't know fmdog44, you think they wander far, then can't find their way back home?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 22, 2021)

They don't always run away. depending on the area, they could get run over, snatched by a coyote, or a gator, or snake. Then there are the dog fight training scumbags who will use one for bait.   Occasionally you'll get people grabbing up the flavor of the month pet that they saw that some hollyweird person has.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2021)

I see the reverse on the local neighbors app.

Lots of well intentioned Good Samaritans catching dogs they find running loose and then attempting to locate the owners.

I often wonder if they left the poor dogs alone would they head home on their own.

I suppose the good thing is that people in both situations care about these animals.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2021)

If it’s a purebred or popular breed, often they’re picked up to sell.  This might not be quite as easy now that they’re chipped.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 22, 2021)

Dogs that have not been neutered or spayed tend to run away when nature calls. With all the traffic nowadays I'm sure many don't make it home.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 23, 2021)

When I lived out in the country, the sweetest pittie ever would come to our house.  She lived close by rural standards. I looked up my landlord's mother's obituary, got the name of his sister, called her. Sure enough, she knew who the dog belonged to and the man's phone number.

He came by our house several times to pick up his dog. She was a total joy, but her heart belonged to another. Several more times, she would be in our yard when my sons came home. She'd jump right in the car with them and my sons would bring her to her house.

I wasn't going to leave her running around because because traffic on our 35 mph country road usually moved at 60+ miles per hour. She wasn't going to get hit by a car on my watch.


----------

